
Analyse Asia 35: All about Wechat with Charlie Custer - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/06/03/episode-35-all-about-wechat-with-charlie-custer/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Charlie Custer, editor of Tech In Asia joined us to talk on
everything about Wechat by Tencent, the most popular messaging app in China by
one of the top Chinese internet companies and why Facebook and Snapchat are
now focused on cloning it for the western markets. We discuss why Wechat is so
successful not just in gathering users but also its uncanny ability to
monetise with various revenue streams and also Tencent’s history with QQ, it’s
former desktop messaging app. We touched on the conversation on why Chinese
companies copy and also the motivation behind Charlie’s latest project, the
Tech in Asia podcast.

